

You Can Meet Your Heroes - goldvine
https://medium.com/design-startups/e1bc877c39e8

======
NhanH
I saw a small clip of Steve Jobs talking about the same thing [1]. One of the
advices that surprised me most the first time I've heard it.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkTf0LmDqKI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkTf0LmDqKI)

~~~
goldvine
That's incredible

------
joelle
"Your product is short-term, the relationships you build are long-term." \-
Love this <3

~~~
goldvine
Thank you!

------
dabent
There are so many ways to do this. Go to Startup School* (where I met pg, Ron
Conway and more), Startup Riot (where I met Andrew Warner) or a conference
like PyCon, where I met other startup people, including some YC founders. For
all the money involved, the startup world is surprisingly open.

*[https://news.ycombinator.com/susapply](https://news.ycombinator.com/susapply)

~~~
goldvine
Absolutely, conferences would be great places to break the ice. But if you've
ever been to a tech conf. you know that most of the people in the room are
terrified of talking to others.

I was for a while and still am. Where I've been able to thrive is online where
I can craft my message perfectly.

And after the first person said yes, I've realized how easy it is. It is a
truly slippery slope.

The possibilities are definitely endless - and the industry is like no other
:-)

------
mscottmcbee
I'm gonna be pedantic and bring up this line:

> Don’t leave out the smiley. People dig smileys. :-)

Am I the only one that gets put off by that? I always see it as either
disingenuous, passive aggressive, or creepy. I feel even weirder when people
use ";-)" or something similar.

~~~
goldvine
:-(

------
ryangilbert
Awesome article Matt! I found the same to be similar when writing Founders (an
eBook with ~20 entrepreneurs @ [http://founders.cc](http://founders.cc)).

Pretty much everyone in this industry is willing to help out if you reach out
to them.

~~~
goldvine
It's really mind-blowing. Whenever I talk to people outside of the
industry...their first comments are: 1\. Won't people steal your idea 2\. Why
are your competitors talking to you on the phone etc.

I think the Internet is just so big that people are more comfortable sharing.
Which is really cool :-)

I hadn't come across Founders before, gonna' take a peek :-)

Thanks!

------
thetrumanshow
And, take heart fellow awkward nerds. I've set the bar incredibly low for
social contact by using gimmicky means of reaching out to my own heros. It was
the only time when I regretted that they actually read and replied to what I
sent.

Just be genuine.

~~~
goldvine
It's liberating once you realize they are actual human people who often want
to help - as long as they feel that their help won't be wasted...

